# 2008 Rapido 7090+ Marker lamp problems



## rayc

I have a problem with my 2008 7090+ on the Fiat ducato chassis. 
I have 'lost' the side (amber) marker lamps and the front (white) high level ones. The rear (red) ones are ok. 
I would welcome any advise regarding fuses etc for these circuits. 
Many thanks,
Ray


----------



## josieb

Ray you will find the fuses for the lamps on a separate block located under the dash, next to the Fiat fuse box, drivers side. Maybe not fuse. pm me if its not.


----------



## rayc

josieb said:


> Ray you will find the fuses for the lamps on a separate block located under the dash, next to the Fiat fuse box, drivers side. Maybe not fuse. pm me if its not.


Josie, Many thanks. I had found a connector inside the lower housing of the drivers seat belt. When this was disconnected and I applied 12v down the socket the lights illuminated.
I found the additional fuse block under the dash and the problem is that the fuse holder is making intermittent contact. Rain stopped play so hopefully will complete the repair it in the morning.
Ray


----------



## rayc

All completed, I had to replace the fuse holder which was not gripping the fuse tightly enough.
I must say I am very disapointed at the standard of this Rapido 'add on' to the Fiat cab. It was all preety untidy under the dash and the marker lamp wiring loop is poor, with the loop wiring terminated in spade connectors, some with 3 wires in one spade, and no sign of waterproofing at the joints. Compared to my Lunar Premier which had waterproof plugs/ sockets it was dismal.
Still I learnt a lot which isn't in any handbook.
Ray


----------



## WildThingsKev

*wheelarch marker light connectors*

I've now had to replace the connectors on the marker light circuit over both wheelarches, this is a on a 2008 7090. We spend a lot of time driving on salted roads in winter, skiing in Alps and trips in UK so it has probably shown up on our van early. It might be just our van but I suspect others will go the same way in time as the connectors are not sealed and lie on the inside top of the wheelarch so always get wet.

The photo shows the problem, on both sides the yellow wire connectors have corroded right through and fallen apart. This knocks out the rest of the "clockwise" circuit from drivers side high level front around the back to the nearside high level front.

It is not a straightforward job as there is no spare cable so you have to remove the wheel in order to work from inside the wheelarch (looking out), cut and lengthen all the wires, crimp and seal up.

Just a heads up if your lights start to flicker or go out.

Kev


----------



## rayc

*Re: wheelarch marker light connectors*



WildThingsKev said:


> , this is a on a 2008 7090. We spend a lot of time driving on salted roads in winter, skiing in Alps and trips in UK so it has probably shown up on our van early.
> 
> Kev


Mine was not even 3 years old when I had the problem. It may be a £70,000 motorhome but as I said in my last post "the marker lamp wiring loop is poor, with the loop wiring terminated in spade connectors, some with 3 wires in one spade, and no sign of waterproofing at the joints. Compared to my Lunar Premier which had waterproof plugs/ sockets it was dismal"


----------

